# Insulation to make fake rockwall?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just insulate the wall and use faux stone.
The fake rocks your thinking of were done with wire screen forms or strofoam with shot cret or chipped fiberglass shot from a special gun to cover them, Not something you would want to be doing inside of a house.


----------



## Dario D. (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks.  Is faux stone cheap? I forgot to specify that I'm trying to do this as close to free as possible, hence trying to do the insulation and rockwall together. If reasonable. (The room NEEDS insulation, but doesn't NEED rockwall. However, insulating the room would require redoing the walls entirely... so, it would be awesome if we could avoid ALL construction by just walking in there, spraying, then painting on the rockwall.) It's my studio, and nothing would be more awesome than turning it into a Jurassic Park facility.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheap, not going to happen.


----------



## Dario D. (Jan 13, 2012)

Meaning spray insulation can't be painted to look like rockwall, so I would have to use "real" rockwall?


----------



## Dario D. (Jan 13, 2012)

*poke's thread*


----------



## Lascaux (Apr 17, 2012)

*Roxul Rocks*

Take a look at Roxul's RHT rock wool. If you can find a supplier, it's inexpensive relative to their other products. It comes in several thicknesses. Many have used it for inexpensive acoustic baffles. Then, integrate it with a chicken wire backing on random stand-offs to give it some rock surface topology.

I haven't yet begun to experiment with coatings, but you can form the material in interesting, organic ways. You can also design framing that would allow it to be hung, yet easily removed or reorganized for a fresh look.

Also, you might want to build some mobile walls as room separators. I leave the details to you.

Plz post pictures if you go down this path.


----------



## Dario D. (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks.  That stuff looks good.
I'll post some pics if I remember about this thread around that time. :icon_biggrin:


----------

